
How to add an Hacker News button to your blog - mokagio
http://www.mokacoding.com/blog/hacker-news-button
======
jondot
Naive question - isn't direct linking to encourage votes kind of making the HN
magic sauce of scoring upset and driving the entry to never get on the front
page?

~~~
carlosdp
I imagine the goal isn't to encourage votes (since as you pointed out, that
wouldn't work), but rather to point to any HN discussion of the article.

Edit: I was looking at the wrong thing, yea it's weird that it says "Vote"
when votes wouldn't register if they came from the site.

